# Which PFD



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Which PFD do you use, I am using a inflateble PFD are these a good way to go????

cheers Mick


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I use one of the Hutchwilco inflatables. Just make sure it's not one of the automatic ones!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Type 2 all the way for me, got a peception tempo, it has a couple of pockets and doesn't get in the way.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I use PFD 2 with plenty of pockets.

I did a little research on inflatable, the main issue is getting them to inflate when you need them. Several types manual blowup or a replaceable CO2 cartridge. I chose the foam type PFD2 and I don't find it bulky and if I fell in I don't have to worry about making PFD floatable.

I would be interested with other members if they have ever tested inflating the inflatable PFD in windy conditions and the confidence level they have if they flip, inflate the jacket and reaching the Yak.

Victor


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Have you checked out this topic?
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4406


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Guys,

The only thing to consider if you are thinking about an auto inflating lifejacket is to make sure that you go for one that has a "Hammar" actuation device. The actuator needs to be submerged 10cm before it fires. Some cheaper auto inflating jackets have a straight forward water sensitive actuator that could operate if the jacket is wetted by spray etc.


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Mine is a type 2 perception harmony and bright yellow :wink: :wink:


----------

